# Software Job in Dubai for an Indian?



## Kathir (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi,
I am an Indian having 8 years experience in software industry. Currently I am in Chennai. I am interested to migrate to Dubai on long term (7-10 years). Could somebody let me know the process of getting a job/Visa there?
Also can you tell me recruitment agency (based in Chennai) details doing IT recruitments for Dubai
Also what will be the visa types and will the company sponsor and take care of Visa processing?

How is the current job market in dubai 


All your answers will be helpful. 

Kind Regards,
Kathir


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would suggest that you do a search on the forum as your queries have been answered in a number of threads.

You can start with this one READ BEFORE POSTING


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are very kind Maz... 

Maybe that thread needs to pop up to any first time poster ??? So they can not post until they have went to that thread ??


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> ...So they can not post until they have went to that thread ??


You could lead a horse to the water, but you can't make it drink.

Who here reads the fine print before clicking OK even when the software forces you to scroll to the bottom of the agreement ?


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

well it depends... if the OP was a girl from us/uk, i am sure there would have been many many replies


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Kathir said:


> Hi,
> I am an Indian having 8 years experience in software industry. Currently I am in Chennai. I am interested to migrate to Dubai on long term (7-10 years). Could somebody let me know the process of getting a job/Visa there?
> Also can you tell me recruitment agency (based in Chennai) details doing IT recruitments for Dubai
> Also what will be the visa types and will the company sponsor and take care of Visa processing?
> ...


Hi Kathir, as an IT / Software professional, youre probably well aware of the search feature in most forums and websites. There are quite a few posts on these forums with pretty much the same questions and answers. Id suggest you do a search first, and then post your *remaining / unanswered* questions afterward. 

We look forward to seeing you in Dubai! Best of luck with the job search.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

trashcan said:


> well it depends... if the OP was a girl from us/uk, i am sure there would have been many many replies


lol. good point man... haha.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

very informative nightshadow... well done


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> lol. good point man... haha.


and in particular from chicago


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

trashcan said:


> and in particular from chicago



Ah, that would be my dream come true. A single girl coming to Dubai from Chicago... id be in heaven!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Kathir said:


> Hi,
> I am an Indian having 8 years experience in software industry. Currently I am in Chennai. I am interested to migrate to Dubai on long term (7-10 years). Could somebody let me know the process of getting a job/Visa there? - Apply, apply, apply. And then if you don't hear from anyone, apply some more! You could also put all your money on a plane ticket to Dubai, come here for a month on a visit visa and hope to find a well paying job in that time. I would however advise against this. The chances of you finding a job within a month is extremely slim, unless you settle for something that places you in one of the IT shops on Burdubai's Computer street! It has happened before!
> 
> Also can you tell me recruitment agency (based in Chennai) details doing IT recruitments for Dubai - This is a forum for Dubai, not for Chennai. If you want to do a search for recruitment agencies based in Chennai, you need to visit the India forum and put up a thread there. You could also try google!
> ...


Good luck with your job search Kathir.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck, unless you are among those who spoil the market by asking for below market wages and agree to be stuffed 10 to a room in unhygienic conditions...


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Good luck, unless you are among those who spoil the market by asking for below market wages and agree to be stuffed 10 to a room in unhygienic conditions...


look who is taunting about living conditions... someone from bangladesh... !!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

trashcan said:


> look who is taunting about living conditions... someone from bangladesh... !!!



Where I am from does not matter the slightest bit....

I have the right to be angry at "professionals" like engineers who agree to 2000 Dhs salary and the proceed to share a room in unhygienic conditions when they can easily demand a higher salary and respectable living conditions.

Laborers often dont have a choice, but so called "engineers" and other qualified people do have a choice but they often sell themselves short..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think the first posts were good in response to a post that someone obviously didnt read the sticky that says 'READ BEFORE POSTING'. 

Would the response really be that different if it was a british or american girl???? 

Agree that you should not sell yourself short. Dubai is expensive. That said, have met a number of indians who are in shared quarters, making very little, that are still happy being here. I think it all depends on the working and living conditions of 'home'.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> I have the right to be angry at "professionals" like engineers who agree to 2000 Dhs salary and the proceed to share a room in unhygienic conditions


Yes, damm them for trying to provide for their families.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes damn them! However the point made there is that thanks to them, others have to accept lower salaries to compete and who ultimately wins? Capitalism!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> However the point made there is that thanks to them, others have to accept lower salaries


No, it's not thanks to them, it's thanks to the companies that offer these salaries and it's thanks to you, Tropicana and I for letting the situation go unchecked.

Tropicana, do you feel strongly enough to withdraw your own labour in support of the exploited?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I feel very bad for them... but stay in my position here as I am getting paid well. Even though I hate how people are exploited here and try not to take part in it as much as possible, I am still in fact taking part in it by continuing to live in the uae.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I sold myself short and my boss actually laughs at me now when I tell him that the MRP for a job like mine is approximately AED 20,000. But alas, after applying in many different places and being rejected based on nationality, even though my CV looks great....I'm still here...overworked and underpaid but not doing anything about it because I need the job!

It's not always about the individuals or the companies, it's circumstances and the business culture in Dubai. I don't see it changing anytime soon!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

trashcan said:


> look who is taunting about living conditions... someone from bangladesh... !!!


I am Indian - i must be a labourer


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

rsinner said:


> I am Indian - i must be a labourer


And I nod my head left and right all the time....even when asleep


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tell me where you are RSinner... I will come bring you a weed wacker to replace those larger then scissors, but smaller then hedge scissors tools they gave you 

If the poster has went and read the sticky, he/she should get an ideal of the costs of living in Dubai as an expat living a decent life. If one accepts a position at a low wage, shared accommodations, work six days a week, no flights home for two years, what can anyone else ever say??? It is their right to do so. And there is a very very very large percentage who do this, and seem to be happy enough on those salaries. Not talking about the 800 to 1000 dirham labourers living in the camps. 

It really is what you are coming from. If your coming from a bad situation, dubai, even making very little, may very well be a step up.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Tell me where you are RSinner... I will come bring you a weed wacker to replace those larger then scissors, but smaller then hedge scissors tools they gave you
> 
> If the poster has went and read the sticky, he/she should get an ideal of the costs of living in Dubai as an expat living a decent life. If one accepts a position at a low wage, shared accommodations, work six days a week, no flights home for two years, what can anyone else ever say??? It is their right to do so. And there is a very very very large percentage who do this, and seem to be happy enough on those salaries. Not talking about the 800 to 1000 dirham labourers living in the camps.
> 
> It really is what you are coming from. If your coming from a bad situation, dubai, even making very little, may very well be a step up.


Like it was mentioned earlier, it is capitalism - and we don't know everyone's personal circumstances to comment that they are pulling the market down

We all have a price at which we have decided to move to the UAE (apart from the few who might have done so for other non-financial reasons) - just that everyone has a different price


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

trashcan said:


> look who is taunting about living conditions... someone from bangladesh... !!!


Trashcan, 

People are very quickly going to get tired of you if all you do is come on here and criticize others. I for one am happy this community exists and is available to help others coming to or currently in Dubai. 

Someone being from Bangladesh has nothing to do with anything. 

The original poster didnt read the "read first" post which would have helped him / her a lot in answering many of his or her questions before even posting.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

trashcan said:


> well it depends... if the OP was a girl from us/uk, i am sure there would have been many many replies


No, the response is the same for anyone who asks a question that has been answered in the sticky. I'm a woman as well...not that it matters, as people do not necessarily advertise their gender or nationality on the forum.

I'm still looking for your response to the other person's query. Guess I must have missed it!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

My two fils worth.

The guy asked a question, why does everyone get on his back in a "I'm here and working here" manner. Give the guy a chance, he wants to make a better life for himself, and usually, when you join a forum, you don't navigate around it.

Give newbies a break!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

trashcan said:


> look who is taunting about living conditions... someone from bangladesh... !!!


lmao here... i'm east european, i should be a belly dancer or a sales girl in a fashion shop.. wait! i can think of so many other positions in companies here     

you've already made a lot of friends here. mabrook rofl


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Trashcan,
> 
> 
> 
> Someone being from Bangladesh has nothing to do with anything.


i totally agree and i am fine with your objection about my statement.

but is it fine to generalize about software engineers from india (or for that matter any other community/profession)? i didnt see you objecting to that statement...!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

trashcan said:


> i totally agree and i am fine with your objection about my statement.
> 
> but is it fine to generalize about software engineers from india (or for that matter any other community/profession)? i didnt see you objecting to that statement...!!


To put it simply, your comment was offensive. 

Before, this thread descends into tit for tat, :focus:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> To put it simply, your comment was offensive.
> 
> Before, this thread descends into tit for tat, :focus:


Agreed.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

yea, hear hear i agree with you,when new to a forum you do not automatically think to look at previous posts , i thought that joining a forum we are here to help each other?? instead posters are annoyed that newbies are not searching the forum for the necessary information. It is so easy to forget that we were all in the same situation,, looking and asking for information, so why dont we give newbies a break!!!!!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

wonderwoman said:


> yea, hear hear i agree with you,when new to a forum you do not automatically think to look at previous posts , i thought that joining a forum we are here to help each other?? instead posters are annoyed that newbies are not searching the forum for the necessary information. It is so easy to forget that we were all in the same situation,, looking and asking for information, so why dont we give newbies a break!!!!!!


You guys make a good point. Sorry, its just a bit tough to see the same posts over and over although Im sure when I was new, I was just as annoying . Sometimes we avoid reading tons of stuff and hope for a quick answer when we are new to certain communities.


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> You guys make a good point. Sorry, its just a bit tough to see the same posts over and over although Im sure when I was new, I was just as annoying . Sometimes we avoid reading tons of stuff and hope for a quick answer when we are new to certain communities.


"woman" in the name does the trick, everytime, everywhere... suddenly someone became quite mellow...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

...

(Never mind. Tried to delete post, but can't)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> You guys make a good point. Sorry, its just a bit tough to see the same posts over and over although Im sure when I was new, I was just as annoying . Sometimes we avoid reading tons of stuff and hope for a quick answer when we are new to certain communities.


I can not wait to see you after six months if you are already thinking this way already... 

Regardless, people should still be directed to the READ BEFORE POSTING if they ask multiple questions on their first post that could have been answered in that thread. Even if they didnt read it before posting, hopefully before they make another post they will go and read it.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

I think it all depends on how you answer a question and the way in which you write your answers!!!!!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I can not wait to see you after six months if you are already thinking this way already...


LOL! Dont scare me Jinxy!! Haha. Trust me, I know how annoying it can be on both sides. Ive run forums / communities for other things so Ive been on both sides of the coin.


----------

